# Is it easy or hard to get into Worldmark affiliate resorts in Wyndham system?



## scottmindib (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Trying to determine whether or not to buy Wyndham points.  I would like to know if any of you have experience trying to get into the Worldmark affiliate resorts through the Wyndham system.  I see that there are several on their resorts map and I was wondering if you can book easily or if they give you the leftovers of their resorts.  Thanks

Scott


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 13, 2008)

scottmindib said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Trying to determine whether or not to buy Wyndham points.  I would like to know if any of you have experience trying to get into the Worldmark affiliate resorts through the Wyndham system.  I see that there are several on their resorts map and I was wondering if you can book easily or if they give you the leftovers of their resorts.  Thanks
> 
> Scott



Every year, they will play to sign some agreement between each other, so they can officially exchange.

So far, it is no more than 1 or 2 units each resorts.  And the time it added to the FF inventory is unknown and only announced in their website sometimes few weeks before the 1st starting use day.

You be the judge.

Jya-Ning


----------



## acesneights (Jan 14, 2008)

You can get 100 Wii's more easily than a reservation at at WM affiliate resort.

Stan


----------



## sfsailors (Jan 14, 2008)

acesneights said:


> You can get 100 Wii's more easily than a reservation at at WM affiliate resort.
> 
> Stan



Where can I get a Wii for my kids? I have been looking for the whole year !


----------



## mshatty (Jan 14, 2008)

To answer your question:  Hard.


----------

